# Best/Your Favorite lights for night commuting?



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

I use some sort of trek ion ( i believe) on my front, and a light called a cherrybomb that i attach to my bag for the back, but since summer has come the number of crazy drivers has seemingly increased, and the place i ride home from (a restaurant) is out in a pseudo-rural area that is teeming with bars and pickup trucks... i honestly feel much safer in the city. anyhow, i am looking into investing in some more serious lights to stay (more) visible on the way home, and was wondering what you all like/recommend. i don't want anything with too fancy of a mounting system, as i like to be able to take it all off when i do my weekend rides (my commuter is my only bike). help is much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

In the Fall/Winter/early Spring, I use an HID headlight and NR Univeral tail light along with a Plant Bike superflash. This time of year we have 16 hours of daylight so I use a cateye three LED headlight in the flash mode and a Blackburn Mars and PB Superflash taillights. I leave the house at 5am wearing sunglasses. 

With the new generation of LED headlights, its hard to justify HID. I have had my HID since 2005 and will eventually replace it with a equivalent LED that will have greater battery life and weigh less.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I use a pair of Dinotte 200L LED headlights, and a Dinotte 140L taillight. The taillight is about as bright as you can get, and it's tiny. I was riding a two lane road last night and actually had a driver (also apparently a biker) slow down to ask me what light I was using. He said he could see it from more than a mile away. I didn't tell him that it was only on its mid-level setting  

One 200L is bright enough for commuting, but having two gives me redundancy in case a light fails. 

Geoman, a regular over on Mountain Bike Review, is selling the new Airbike 900 lumen light for $199 (you need a coupon code from him). It's over on MTBR.com. I don't know how well it will last. My Dinottes are on their third season without a hiccup, and Dinotte will repair a broken light, don't know about Airbike. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=519509


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Minewt x2 Dual*

I rock the Minewt x2 headlamps, and for pitch black nights the lights they work very well. I'd run around 15-18mph for a few stretches and never outran the lights. For the rear I love my Cateye TLD1100. Stupid bright, and since it came with two mounts, i have one on my seatpost and one on a removable rear trunk rack.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

California L33 said:


> I use a pair of Dinotte 200L LED headlights, and a Dinotte 140L taillight.


I run the same. Except night-blindness runs in the family and I need the second headlight see by.

I use the taillight in one of the flash modes the cycles between high and medium. It lights up the neighborhood behind me.

I've had issues with each of the headlights. When I email DiNotte, they just say, "No problem. Send it in." And a week later a new one shows up in the mail.



tuffguy1500 said:


> For the rear I love my Cateye TLD1100


I have one of these on my other bike. It's just fine for after dark, (and about 25% of the price of a DiNotte) but not bright enough to be seen at distance during the day. I run the DiNotte on my commuter all the time, and have had motorists comment favorably about it on brilliantly sunny days.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Here's another vote for a DiNotte 200L headlight. I have one on my handlebars. It's very easy to mount/unmount. 

For urban riding it's perfect, but for rural roads you'd do well to get a second one and mount it to your helmet. A cheaper solution which I'm doing instead is to use a Fenix L2D premium flashlight mounted on the helmet. The flashlight is small and runs on 2 AA batteries. 

A helmet-mounted light is great for reading street signs and also catching the license plate numbers of problem drivers. And if someone is driving like they don't see me, a quick scan of the headlight on their car is enough to get them to pay attention.

For rear, 1 or 2 PB superflashes is plenty of rear lighting in my book.

Scott


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Schmidt hub with Supernova LED. Two Planet Bike Superflash tail lights. Oh, and a Fenix Flashlight.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

The Planet Bike Superflash is excellent as a rear light. My front light is a Cateye EL500 or whatever (the $50 one) but I'll soon purchase an B&M Ixon IQ. I borrowed a friend's for some brevets and it worked really well. In fact it was excellent. But, without a doubt, a Schmidt hub is probably the best, just a little too expensive for me right now.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

WRT to headlights, there are basically two classes of lights: "see" or "be seen" headlights. Anything less than about 100 lumens are "be seen" headlights. They don't put down enough light to really see what you are riding over, especially when there is a lot of ambient light around but they are bright enough that drivers see you. It seems backwards, but the less ambient light available where you are the less light you need from your headlight. I've had situations where my 110 lumen headlight disappeared under street lights and car headlights and I've had my previous light seem perfectly fine at about 50 lumens in almost pitch dark situations. You need to determine how much ambient light you need to overcome to determine how much headlight you need.

WRT to tail lights, there's really no such thing as having too much unless you go crazy and dump 30 lights on the back of your bike. I run two tail lights on my commuter and I'll probably be running one or two more when we get into the winter months. Like a lot of others here, I really like the PB SuperFlash but I'm looking for a bright tail light with a large surface area, now.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Schmidt Edelux LED w/SRAM iLight dynamo hub (I'm poor...can't afford a SON hub)


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

My home-made ones.

$10,000.00 to the person who can outperform my home-made ones with their overpriced mass-produced ones. Game on!


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

I've become a big fan of the Fenix Flashlights and the twofish mounting system. Way less expensive then a dedicated bike light set, just as effective. They even sell a mount for your helmet.

Search around the internet or forums for them.

For a back light, I have a discountinued model that was made by specialized that is amazing. It is similar the the planet bike version. I actually use two in case one goes dead, I have a backup, or I have two for foggy conditions.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

MiNewt on the handlebars facing forward as primary front light.
Petzl Tikka Plus headlamp from REI, strap cut off and removed, then velcro'd to the front of your helmet as a *work with my hands, mechanicals, backup front, dusk blinker* light.

Blackburn MARS blinker on rear of helmet.
Blackburn MARS blinker on rear of under seat bag.

Good....to....friggin.....go.

Been that way for years for me. Reflective tape on crank arms, seat and chain stays, fork blade, and around helmet.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

Nickel II said:


> I've become a big fan of the Fenix Flashlights and the twofish mounting system. Way less expensive then a dedicated bike light set, just as effective. They even sell a mount for your helmet.
> 
> Search around the internet or forums for them.
> 
> For a back light, I have a discountinued model that was made by specialized that is amazing. It is similar the the planet bike version. I actually use two in case one goes dead, I have a backup, or I have two for foggy conditions.


+1 on the Fenix and twofish, I use an L2D, since replaced by the LD20. They are also extremely useful as general purpose flashlights. In back a PB superflash. I bought a couple of Ultrafires from dealextreme that use the same LED as the L2D for a lot less money. They aren't as nice, but are very decent for around $22 each.


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm running a PB Superflash on the back and a B&M IQ Cyo w/ an Alfine dyno hub on the front.


----------



## eeblack (Dec 16, 2007)

900-lumen (max, but probably around 700+ normally) LED flashlight mounted to my helmet for lighting up the road. Works great for $35. Ideal light for nighttime commutes. Lasts an hour on high. With spare battery, charger and mount, still about $50. I have the 2-mode version, but others are available.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623

A cheaper blinking LED light gets people's attention and is mounted to my handlebars.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I use a P-7 flashlight -- a real LED burner -- for the main light. It's a flood. Has to be seen to be believed. HID-level brightness.

Run two Fenix L2Ds on the SOS blink mode to get attention.

Yes, you can see me.

In the summer, though, I take off the P-7, as I'm never riding in the dark.

Out back, a SuperFlash on the helmet and another on my seatpost. I get comments from drivers that those two really get attention.

I also run tires with reflective sidewalls. Awesome. I'm surprised more commuters don't do the same.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

http://store.dinottelighting.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=dinotte&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=605419337&Count2=522559762

Check out the sale.


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

Slim Again said:


> I also run tires with reflective sidewalls. Awesome. I'm surprised more commuters don't do the same.


Yes! :thumbsup:


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Slim Again said:


> I also run tires with reflective sidewalls. Awesome. I'm surprised more commuters don't do the same.


I have reflective sidewalls on one commuter and regular old plastic reflectors in the spokes on another. Here in Portland the sidewalls get covered wet road muck pretty easily, so their effectiveness is very limited or temporary. In contrast, the plastic reflectors in the spokes stay nice and clean and reflective. They are my favorite side visibility option.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

eeblack said:


> 900-lumen (max, but probably around 700+ normally) LED flashlight mounted to my helmet for lighting up the road. Works great for $35. Ideal light for nighttime commutes. Lasts an hour on high. With spare battery, charger and mount, still about $50. I have the 2-mode version, but others are available.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623
> 
> A cheaper blinking LED light gets people's attention and is mounted to my handlebars.


Deal Extreme also has a 900 lumen bike light on its site for about $80. I have no idea about the quality. I'm hoping lights like this will put downward pressure on some of the name brand manufacturers. It's being discusses over on MTBR.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5787349


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Minewt front, Superflash rear. Simple and reliable, not too expensive.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

on commuter that sees a mix of rural and city traffic in all kinds of weather 
- L&M Stella 700 on bars with Dinnote 200L as backup or flasher. 
- Dinnote 200L headlight w/tailight on helmet
- dual Dinotte 140L tail lights on back of rack
- mini flashers on panniers
- bar end flashers on handlebars
- clip on flasher on backpack or jersey/jacket
- reflective strips on rims, pedals, fenders, rack, and chainstay
- reflective sidewalls on tires

for road bike when training - 
-Dinotte 200L front (will move over L&M Stella as well usually)
-Dinnote 140L tail
-clip on flasher on jersey.

I'd love to make my own and have the knowledge and tools to do so - but with 60+hrs/week of work, 12+ hrs/week of training, and 2 kids at home and a wife I like to spend time with; my time is worth buying vs making.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a Dinotte 200L dual setup. Much of the time, I just run one of them, as that is enough to get by, but having two is nice in unlit areas. 

For a taillight, I just use a basic 5 LED flasher.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't know what my favorite light is because I haven't tried them all. I currently have a Niterider Minewt. I like it. It'll run for more than 2 hrs. on a full charge, it's very little and light, and produces a goodly amount of light.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I use a Fenix L2D Premium for a head light, and two tail lights -- a PB Superflash and Dinotte 140. The Fenix and Dinotte both run on rechargeable AA batteries, making them very simple and inexpensive to operate. The PBSF runs forever on AAA batteries, also rechargeable. I haven't found the need for anything brighter than my current set up, but would be tempted to buy an L&M Stella if I found one on sale for a good price because they are so easy to recharge.


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

I run a handlebar mounted Ayup (amazing light) and a helmet mounted Dinotte 200L. 

I found that when conditions were wet and dark, the 200L just wasn't quite enough to light up the road in front of me. The Ayup is very tough, small and light and wicked bright (320 lumens). I now use the Dinotte primarily for stabbing drivers in the face as they approach intersections. It never fails...I turn my head toward a car coming from my right and they stop about 5 feet short of where they had planned.

For the rear I have a Superflash on the back of my helmet. On my rack I mounted a Blaze 1W which I converted to a taillight by hot-gluing a piece of amber tail light lens I had laying around. Friends I work with say the bright flashing amber light really stands out even in the daytime.

If you are interested in Ayup, you can read about them here:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/2009-ayup-mtb-kit/

Their website is here:
http://www.ayup.com.au/


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

dinotte lighting has my vote I have the 200,400, and the red rear light


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

While I don't that much experience, I really like my MiNewt mini-USB Niterider for a headlamp and the superflash rear blinky. Plenty enough to see on rural country roads for night training and also adequate for early starts on century/doubles.


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

Min-Newt Dual up front with a Fenix L2D on my helmet for getting drivers attention. . .Dinotte 140L tail light and a PB blinky on my messenger bag. . .and Panaracer T-serv for Messenger tires with reflective sidewalls. overlit? probably. Visible? Absolutely. The BP blinky is good, but can be 'lost' in other lights in urban areas. Can't beat the Dinotte (well, Dinotte does make some brighter ones but the 140L is plenty bright I for me.)


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Check out this dude’s light setup:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2211845&postcount=51

WOW!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

Dinotte 400l on the bars (medium)
3w Luxeon on my head (medium)
PBSF on rear rack (strobe)
Blackburn Mars 3.0 on belt, seatpost or backpack (steady)

If I get hit, it's not because I wasn't visible.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a Surly Long Haul Trucker that is my commuter/winter/touring bike that I have outfitted with lights. I use a NiteRider Enduro HID that I got cheap and NOS off eBay, 2 Fenix LD20s along with it and 1 LD20 on my helmet. The NR attaches with the NR universal mount and I use the TwoFish lockblocks with the Fenix. I was showing the setup to a friend who is a night rider and Dinotte fan. He mentioned that the Fenix would be a good suppliment to the larger HID light. He hadn't seen what these little Fenix lights can do. I had to correct him, the NR HID is really a suppliment to them. Calling them "flashlights" is a bit of misnomer. 

I do like the combination of all of them since the NR HID lasts a full 4 hours on a charge, so that makes up for the less than stellar output and battery weight. The Fenix are 180 lumens a piece on Full output for 2:15h or 5h (94 lumens each) on High. And since they run on AA rechargeables, I carry extras, so the run time is basically unlimited. The beam pattern of the NR HID is a little more of a flood while the Fenix are little more directional. Combined, I get near and far coverage with the versatility of the helmet light to look off to the sides or see what I'm doing when stopped. For a time, I tired the supplied NR helmet mount with the NR on my head, but the weight of the light and and the cable issue to the battery was enough of a bother to forget that idea. The Fenix is so light I forget it's up there, and no tether issues.

On back, I have 3 PB Super Flashes. Two on the seat stays, to be seen from either side and one on the seatpost. I put the two seat stay lights on steady, and the post light on blink. Also, I have a little PB LED light on the back of my helmet which I usually leave on steady. I don't want to over blink drivers. I really like these SuperFlashes, the output vs. size is awesome, they run forever and with the quick mount, I can put them on and off in a "flash". I had considered a larger NR taillight, but it's kind of a permanent mounted light and it would mean more cables running over my bike.

My tires are Maxxis Overdrive and have the reflective sidewalls. They are great tires. I have a reflective vest like the ones the road crews use on the highways at night. Not very stylish, but who cares in the dark. I'm more concerned with not getting creamed by a car who doesn't see me.

As you'll see from the photos, I have an unusual way to mount all this. I saw this double stem idea on some guy's bike on the net, and thought that would be ideal for my setup. I don't like a lot of stuff on my bars. It interferes with my hand positions. The short cross bar is a wooden dowel I cut to 6in and painted black. I thought I would try it temporarially and take it off it didn't work. But, I like it better than I thought. It clears up my bars, and puts the lights in the dead space of the bike. Also, it puts the lights further forward so that it puts more light on the road and less on my bike and wheels.

I participated in a Midnight Century ride several weeks ago and gave this set up a true test. It worked great and I had the brightest and most powerful lights on the ride. I felt very safe. Most of the ride was on back little traveled highways and miles and miles of complete darkness. Until then, I had used it for commuting with street lights and the occasional short night ride on trails.

Since discovering night riding, I've really felt less constrained about when I can ride, especially in winter months when it's dark at 5pm. It is relaxing, adventurous and if you prepare correctly, very safe. I found an interesting fact is that drivers can see me better at night than during the day and take extra care and precautions around me at night, slowing down, giving extra space when passing, not honking rudely, all the things they should be doing in the day as well. It's the opposite of what I was expecting.

brewster


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

brewster said:


> I have a Surly Long Haul Trucker that is my commuter/winter/touring bike that I have outfitted with lights. I use a NiteRider Enduro HID that I got cheap and NOS off eBay, 2 Fenix LD20s along with it and 1 LD20 on my helmet. The NR attaches with the NR universal mount and I use the TwoFish lockblocks with the Fenix. I was showing the setup to a friend who is a night rider and Dinotte fan. He mentioned that the Fenix would be a good suppliment to the larger HID light. He hadn't seen what these little Fenix lights can do. I had to correct him, the NR HID is really a suppliment to them. Calling them "flashlights" is a bit of misnomer.
> 
> I do like the combination of all of them since the NR HID lasts a full 4 hours on a charge, so that makes up for the less than stellar output and battery weight. The Fenix are 180 lumens a piece on Full output for 2:15h or 5h (94 lumens each) on High. And since they run on AA rechargeables, I carry extras, so the run time is basically unlimited. The beam pattern of the NR HID is a little more of a flood while the Fenix are little more directional. Combined, I get near and far coverage with the versatility of the helmet light to look off to the sides or see what I'm doing when stopped. For a time, I tired the supplied NR helmet mount with the NR on my head, but the weight of the light and and the cable issue to the battery was enough of a bother to forget that idea. The Fenix is so light I forget it's up there, and no tether issues.
> 
> ...


Better to have too much than too little


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

brewster said:


> As you'll see from the photos, I have an unusual way to mount all this. I saw this double stem idea on some guy's bike on the net, and thought that would be ideal for my setup.
> 
> brewster


I like the way you mounted the lights and I like that you are running three PB SFs on the back. Do you find that the SF on steady burns through the battery faster or about the same as the one that is blinking?


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Squidward said:


> Do you find that the SF on steady burns through the battery faster or about the same as the one that is blinking?


I rotate the 3 lights between the brackets every couple rides. So no, I haven't noticed any difference. They all last about the same... Which is near forever. I think I've changed batteries about twice in about 6 months. Swapping takes about 10 seconds. Thanks for the comments. This type of bike has been a fun learning experience for me. Many more issues to consider than my other bikes which are racers. 

brewster


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

B&M Ixon IQ headlight, from Peter White Cycles. What a great headlight, on 4 AA's. I wish it got dark early in summer so I could use it more.  

Planet Bike Superflash in back.


----------

